# E.D. and wife against viagra



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm diabetic and have started having symptoms of erectile dysfunction. Although the E.D. is not total, erections are not as easy as before, and it takes much longer to climax. I've been married over 20 years and am very attracted to my wife.

My doctor prescribed Cialis and Viagra. She wanted me to try them and see which worked best for me. When I told my wife, she has been very adamant that she doesn't want me to take these medications. 

I've told her that it concerns me that I may not be able to satisfy her the way she wants, and I certainly don't want any negative impact on our marriage as a result (we have always enjoyed our sex life together). But she is insistent, and has told me I can satisfy her with my hand, but I also know she has told me in the past that she enjoys penal penetration much more than either using my hand or oral sex.

She finally told me to just accept it and embrace it. 

So I'm very confused... Why would she insist on this? what should I do?

I guess it's good in the sense that it will help me to just focus more on her pleasure, and I always want to do what I can to please her. But it's hard in the sense that I want to continue with penetrative sex.

Any thoughts? Ideas? Opinions?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Something doesn't add up. You two enjoy sex together but now that you are having problems she doesn't seem to care if you don't get the opportunity to have the same level of enjoyment.

This seems very controlling, is there more to the story?

ETA have you discussed why she is not interested in your being fulfilled? No point asking randoms unless you have very openly discussed this with your wife.


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

I might have ED, I'm not sure.

When I turned 50 I started having problems, but at the same time I'm being emotionally abused and in a sexless marriage. She did not want me to use Cialis as she thought it was her and she couldn't turn me on. It was her, but it was her rejecting me, not initiating, and generally being affection less. 

I used Cialis without her knowledge and she (and I) enjoyed it. But the timing was always wrong and sex was so infrequent that it was a waste of effort and money to keep using the pills.

Right now working on self esteem, soon I will find another person to test out my possible ED problem. Was it me or was it her?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

philreag said:


> I might have ED, I'm not sure.
> 
> When I turned 50 I started having problems, but at the same time I'm being emotionally abused and in a sexless marriage. She did not want me to use Cialis as she thought it was her and she couldn't turn me on. It was her, but it was her rejecting me, not initiating, and generally being affection less.
> 
> ...


This raises an interesting point. .... maybe she is afraid that she can't turn you on. Like a guy who needs porn to be able to have sex with his wife.

You know it's medical but maybe she's still afraid?

Or maybe she's afraid of health consequences? I know your doctor prescribed it but doctors prescribe things that cause issues all the time.

Have you asked her what the issue is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> This raises an interesting point. .... maybe she is afraid that she can't turn you on. Like a guy who needs porn to be able to have sex with his wife.
> 
> You know it's medical but maybe she's still afraid?
> 
> ...



Her issue is she doesn't love me any longer. She is a walk away wife.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I have ED from a side effect from another med. We love Levitra (as needed). I tried Viagra once thinking (mistakenly) my insurance would make it cheaper. My wife hated it. Sure it worked but maybe too well for me. I'd get spontaneous hardons fairly quickly after taking it. She said SHE wanted to simulate me and felt Viagra gave me a robo dìck, like she didn't matter or wasn't needed. Your wife could have similar thoughts. 

I think you should try Cialis for every day first. (Wasn't available when I first needed it, and botch trying it later.)


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

She doesn't have to like it. It's for you, not her. Geez. 

I use Cialis. I'm not bothered by side effects. It feels natural for me and her. It's effective for days (as in when the moments strikes us). Unlike Viagra, which is a use it or lose it. 

Best


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't understand why she doesn't want you to take those drugs. It would benefit both of you. You are both going to want penetrative sex eventually. My husband has diabetes and has ED. He has taken those pills before although he didn't like the side effects (headaches and dizziness) he took them for both us otherwise we would not have been able to have PIV sex. Now those pills don't work for him as he is impotent so he needs a shot to get erect. Hopefully that won't happen to you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

philreag said:


> Her issue is she doesn't love me any longer. She is a walk away wife.


I was referring to OP, but I'm sorry to hear that about you. That must be terrible to live with.

Maybe you can start a thread and share your story.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

philreag said:


> Her issue is she doesn't love me any longer. She is a walk away wife.


Really feel for you brother. Do you have a thread? If not start one. There are a lot of really good people here that would like to try and help.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Does she frequently initiate sex? If she doesn't initiate and she doesn't want you taking these meds, is it possible she might look forward to a decrease or absence of sex?


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I agree sounds strange if she was enjoying sex before the E.D. I have heard guys that said wife did look forward to the decrease in sex.

I know one guy that has had E.D. for at least 10 years. His wife gets the prescription filled, then hides them
so he can't take them either without her around or take one and want sex. He said he has looked for them and can't figure out where she hides them. If she wants sex,
she gives him a blue pill.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

woodyh said:


> I agree sounds strange if she was enjoying sex before the E.D. I have heard guys that said wife did look forward to the decrease in sex.
> 
> I know one guy that has had E.D. for at least 10 years. His wife gets the prescription filled, then hides them
> so he can't take them either without her around or take one and want sex. He said he has looked for them and can't figure out where she hides them. If she wants sex,
> she gives him a blue pill.





That is crazy. Maybe she is afraid he will be unfaithful:surprise:.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

btterflykisses said:


> That is crazy. Maybe she is afraid he will be unfaithful:surprise:.


This is my bet. 
I remember years ago when Viagra first came out, a spouse tried to sue Pfizer because her completely limp, OLD husband started fooling around on her.
That little blue pill gives men quite a bit of confidence.
My wife was also a little shocked when I started the Viagra and Testosterone. She said it turned me into an animal and was a little paranoid.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a friend who's LD wife counted his Viagra pills. When she found the pills had diminished without them having sex, she was convinced it was evidence of him cheating. She wouldn't consider his pleas that he took them in hopes of intimacy. Sad.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but... I don't mean to generalize but most people (not all) who are diabetic are overweight. Are you? If so, could that be why she isn't interested in penetration? Whether it's your heft on top of her or her feeling your body vs. closing her eyes and fantasizing while you stimulate her, maybe she isn't as attracted to you. 

Or she could be a selfish lover who would rather not put forth the effort penetration requires now that it's become a problem. Really, there are lots of possible scenarios but only she can tell you. There are lots of suggestions here for reasons that you could broach with her.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

She is just looking forward to comfortable underwear.
BTDT


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I remember reading a thread from one wife that hated her husband taking viagra. She described it as working "too well" for her husband, as in he gets to have exactly what HE wants.

You may find it helpful to ask yourself, perhaps if your wife enjoys you pleasing her naturally just the way you are. Sometimes accepting each other's imperfections can lead to things that are much more erotic and playful. 

Now if you have a prescription, perhaps give her the bottle and tell HER to be the one in control of it. That might turn into something fun for her!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Some women seem to take it personal when they can no longer get a man "up". Taking the pill can sometimes make them feel insecure about whether they are still desirable. ED can be just as much of a psychological thing for the woman as it can be for a man. It's likely that she doesn't understand that ED is not about her.

My wife is the same way, and doesn't think I should take ED pills. I have to be secretive about it because she doesn't want to know when I take them. She knows I have them and take them on occasion, though. I occasionally take Cialis, even though I don't need it very often. It just helps me enjoy sex more, and when I enjoy it more, she enjoys it more. She doesn't complain about the results... Go figure.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

uxorious said:


> <snip>
> 
> She finally told me to just accept it and embrace it.
> 
> ...


I think she may be worried about them having a negative effect on your health. If I were the one needing the viagra or cialis, I would decide myself whether or not to take them, after considering my spouse's opinions and reasoning and the doctor's advice. At the end of the day, it's your body and your decision, IMO.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

i think many women (and men) view ed meds as something that makes you constantly horny and she may want to avoid this situation.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The only person who can say, with authority, that she enjoys sex is her. My wife can say we enjoy going to Bed, Bath, and Beyond and she might actually believe that's true. I'm the only one who knows how I feel about it. If sex was really important to her and a pill was made available for you that would make sex better and more frequent, she'd be on it like a chicken on a June Bug. Ask any HD or normal guy who has a LD partner. If a pill existed that would make your wife want to jump your bones, would you discourage her from taking it? You would feed them to her like they were Skittles.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

unbelievable said:


> The only person who can say, with authority, that she enjoys sex is her. My wife can say we enjoy going to Bed, Bath, and Beyond and she might actually believe that's true. I'm the only one who knows how I feel about it. If sex was really important to her and a pill was made available for you that would make sex better and more frequent, she'd be on it like a chicken on a June Bug. Ask any HD or normal guy who has a LD partner. If a pill existed that would make your wife want to jump your bones, would you discourage her from taking it? You would feed them to her like they were Skittles.


Yep. Now..., if only they had a pill for women... If they did, big pharma would make trillions more $$ because men would buy them for her. It would also make some men insecure, too, knowing their wife took them and was horny all the time. A lot of men would have to keep tabs on those pills for their SO..., just to make sure they are only used when he is around.:grin2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> Yep. Now..., if only they had a pill for women... If they did, big pharma would make trillions more $$ because men would buy them for her. It would also make some men insecure, too, knowing their wife took them and was horny all the time. A lot of men would have to keep tabs on those pills for their SO..., just to make sure they are only used when he is around.:grin2:


Addyi, aka "female Viagra", got FDA approval last summer. Then the maker was bought by Valeant, which kind of screwed it up. They think they may reintroduce the pill later this year.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Addyi, aka "female Viagra", got FDA approval last summer. Then the maker was bought by Valeant, which kind of screwed it up. They think they may reintroduce the pill later this year.


I've heard it doesn't really bring on desire. All it does is increase blood flow to the genital area, which may or may not cause increased arousal. Needless to say, it's not a sure thing.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> I've heard it doesn't really bring on desire. All it does is increase blood flow to the genital area, which may or may not cause increased arousal. Needless to say, it's not a sure thing.


I'm sorry, but I just cannot let that kind of misinformation stand. Addyi is not shown or intended to increase blood flow to the genitals. The mechanism of action for Addyi is completely different from Viagra and other PDE5 inhibitors. Just read a little on wikipedia. Addyi is actually an SSRI type of antidepressant. The advantage it has is that unlike other SSRIs that give you negative sexual side effects, Addyi does not appear to do that. So it just makes you less depressed and more in control of doing what you might want to do. Less inhibited, lets say. But, it is 100% a psych drug. It does not work like viagra, even though people call it the "female Viagra". 

I know the Walgreens by me carries it, but not CVS, so I believe it is available although the company has had issues with marketing and distribution.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> I think she may be worried about them having a negative effect on your health. If I were the one needing the viagra or cialis, I would decide myself whether or not to take them, after considering my spouse's opinions and reasoning and the doctor's advice. At the end of the day, it's your body and your decision, IMO.


I agree. Your health is ultimately your own business. Your wife can offer you her opinion, but you have every right to do what you think is best for your quality of life. What could she say? I liked sex better with ED?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

wantshelp said:


> *Less inhibited*, lets say. But, it is 100% a psych drug. It does not work like viagra, even though people call it the "female Viagra".


It's a take everyday thing, and regarding less inhibited, one shouldn't drink (any?) alcohol while on it. 



wantshelp said:


> What could she say? I liked sex better with ED?


Back on topic. Very true. When I started with ED holy crap was it super emotional and a sucky experience for her (and me too of course). When divorce was put on the table to be maybe thought about I got the pills, she was a little leery but ultimately pleased.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bottom line: your body, your choice. Would she let you dictate medical/medication choices for her? Input and opinions are fine - but forcing choices is not.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> It's a take everyday thing


True



CharlieParker said:


> ... regarding less inhibited, one shouldn't drink (any?) alcohol while on it.


True, and you will have to agree in writing not to drink alcohol to get the prescription. If anyone wants to pursue Addyi, PM me and I can give you the details of my personal experience with it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Your sexuality and feelings are just as important as is hers! 

If it takes a prescription to greatly assist you in enjoying yourself with her, then just who is she to question it?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think the issue is whether you are entitled to take the pills over your wife's objection. I think, as others have said, is that your wife does not seem to be enthused by the prospect of more frequent and longer lasting sex sessions. THAT is the issue.

And I agree it is quite likely this indicates that she does not enjoy the sessions you have. THAT is a major issue.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

uxorious said:


> I'm diabetic and have started having symptoms of erectile dysfunction. Although the E.D. is not total, erections are not as easy as before, and it takes much longer to climax. I've been married over 20 years and am very attracted to my wife.
> 
> My doctor prescribed Cialis and Viagra. She wanted me to try them and see which worked best for me. When I told my wife, she has been very adamant that she doesn't want me to take these medications.
> 
> ...


 I suggest you sit down with her and tell her its very important for you two talk about this, you must get an explanation as to EXACTLY why she is against it. 

She may not understand how the meds work. You still need to have the mental desire for her to get an erection. 
They do not turn you into some sex robot . 
Now... go have that talk and come back and tell us its all better ! 
Good luck


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> *Some women seem to take it personal when they can no longer get a man "up". Taking the pill can sometimes make them feel insecure about whether they are still desirable. ED can be just as much of a psychological thing for the woman as it can be for a man. It's likely that she doesn't understand that ED is not about her.*
> 
> My wife is the same way, and doesn't think I should take ED pills. I have to be secretive about it because she doesn't want to know when I take them. She knows I have them and take them on occasion, though. I occasionally take Cialis, even though I don't need it very often. It just helps me enjoy sex more, and when I enjoy it more, she enjoys it more. She doesn't complain about the results... Go figure.


Totally agree with this post but I don't think this is what is at play here. 

We went through an ED concern last year (thankfully he was pro active, changed his diet and exercise regime and all is good). My first reaction was panic, was it about me, was he losing interest in me? It did cause us both some grief but we talked it out. 

As a loving partner the utmost thing is to work this out together and both be concerned for each others sexual future. In the OPs case his wife is not concerned about his sexual future and that is why I don't think your suggestion is what is going on.
Seems more about selfishness than an ego hit.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

btterflykisses said:


> That is crazy. Maybe she is afraid he will be unfaithful:surprise:.


No, that's not it at all. She doesn't want him getting an erection then wanting sex or DIY sex. She wants to control when they have sex.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Couple of days and three pages of comments and OP hasn't been back. 

Let's see if this comment prompts a post, meaning he's reading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

hello Lifeistooshort, Yes, I'm reading every post... I just want to see everyone's various opinions without shifting the dynamic. I'll be posting again soon with my thoughts and feedback...


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Holland said:


> Totally agree with this post but I don't think this is what is at play here.
> *
> We went through an ED concern last year (thankfully he was pro active, changed his diet and exercise regime and all is good)*. My first reaction was panic, was it about me, was he losing interest in me? It did cause us both some grief but we talked it out.
> 
> ...


I have been surprised to find that age is not as strong factor as I though. Dropping meat to every few weeks has improved my circulation and improved things. Also, finding a partner to whom I am deeply attracted. Suddenly, I am in my mid-twenties again. I do not think I have exceptional potential, if a man has excellent circulation (drop sugar, most diary and meat) and is attracted, things can improve for _most_ men.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Holland said:


> . My first reaction was panic, was it about me, was he losing interest in me? It did cause us both some grief but we talked it out.


If a person as positive and assertive as Holland can feel that way, then I have to think that anyone will have an ego hit and self doubt when faced with sexual rejection.



Mr The Other said:


> I do not think I have exceptional potential, if a man has excellent circulation (drop sugar, most diary and meat) and is attracted, things can improve for _most_ men.


Sex or eating, That is a very tough choice.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Sex or eating, That is a very tough choice.


Hardly. If your erection is failing because of your diet, then it is showing that your diet is ruining your heart and circulation and that your body is in a mess. An occasional donut for breakfast will not kill you, but if you have a craving for coffee and donuts each morning, then something is messed up.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I 100% agree with your wife. My husband has high blood pressure and is otherwise healthy but I would never want him to use a ED drug. It is not worth it. 

Let me tell you something about ED... Sometimes its psychological, but sometimes it's a warning sign that you have peripheral vascular disease. So I am not speaking of the ED that is caused from psych issues. I'm telling you... The penis needs to have adequate blood flow to create an erection. So when you have trouble getting an erection it is one of the first warning signs that you may have vascular issues such as coronary artery stenosis (narrowing), this is what causes heart attacks. 
My opinion to you... Is that you need to loose weight; exercise, eat healthy. If you have type 2 diabetes than you have the power to get rid of this bad medical problem by living a more healthy lifestyle. You can reverse your diabetes. After you do all this, and you still have problems... Then you can go in a ED drug because you ruled out other causes. Honestly think of this as a huge blessing, your body is warning you that something isn't right. Don't ignore the real problem by getting a ED drug. First there is ED... Then atherosclerosis comes 3-5 years later. Be careful.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> I have been surprised to find that age is not as strong factor as I though. Dropping meat to every few weeks has improved my circulation and improved things. Also, finding a partner to whom I am deeply attracted. Suddenly, I am in my mid-twenties again. I do not think I have exceptional potential, if a man has excellent circulation (drop sugar, most diary and meat) and is attracted, things can improve for _most_ men.


We did some research together and found that not only eating less meat but that eating better quality meat can have positive impacts. Mr H now eats mostly higher quality, grass fed meat. The eating less meat is not such a big deal for him as I am a veggo so over the years his meat consumption has decreased anyway through choice.

The change in his exercise regime is mostly about higher intensity cardio.

Wine consumption could do with some tweaking on both our parts :grin2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> If a person as positive and assertive as Holland can feel that way, then I have to think that anyone will have an ego hit and self doubt when faced with sexual rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> .........................


It's a difficult place Mr N. Positive and assertive yes, but I do have a long history of sexual rejection (past husband) and some deep wounds that go along with that. Add in getting closer to 50 then the ego is very fragile.

But here is the thing, we all have fragile egos to some extent, Mr H included but the difference in this relationship is that we can work through this stuff together, albeit in a very clumsy way at times. We both want each other to experience great lives and a big part of that is a shared, healthy sex life.

So looking through my own lens on the OPs situation and his wifes lack of concern for his fulfillment makes me question if this is more about selfishness than her ego.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Meat be darned, I eat meat, have mild HBP and take Propecia of all things and have no issues with ED. I am 56, just came back from a 20 mile bike ride and dug a serious hole to plant a 6 foot shrub (12+ gallon container). 

If one has PVD the prescriber will check the basics before giving Viagra type meds... 

Wives don't like Viagra for their own reasons. http://www.today.com/id/42416956/ns/today-today_health/t/how-viagra-can-mess-your-marriage/


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

john117 said:


> Meat be darned, I eat meat, have mild HBP and take Propecia of all things and have no issues with ED. I am 56, just came back from a 20 mile bike ride and dug a serious hole to plant a 6 foot shrub (12+ gallon container).
> 
> If one has PVD the prescriber will check the basics before giving Viagra type meds...
> 
> Wives don't like Viagra for their own reasons. How Viagra can mess up your marriage - today > health - today > health > relationships - TODAY.com


Very few things are absolutes. 

You don't suffer with ED so there is no need to consider how much and what type of meat you eat but there is plenty of info out there that shows that men that do have ED concerns can derive benefit from changing their diet as part of an overall picture. 

If someone doesn't have ED then it is not relevant for them to consider their diet, there is nothing to be pro active about fixing.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Agreed. One needs to dig in to the root cause of ED, not merely pop a pill and go bangin'.

We are too accustomed to expecting magic pills, that's part of the issue also.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I like to say I'm the pharmaindustrialcomplex's wet dream, a generic pill that costs pennies gives me a side effect that requires a $45 pill. 

I do regularly talk to my doc and wife about changing the other med. I'm sticking with $14/pill from Canada and cutting the pills in half.


----------



## uxorious (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the input... My wife has been out of town, but will be returning soon. I will talk to her as so many have suggested.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Luvher4life said:


> *Some women seem to take it personal when they can no longer get a man "up". Taking the pill can sometimes make them feel insecure about whether they are still desirable. ED can be just as much of a psychological thing for the woman as it can be for a man. * It's likely that she doesn't understand that ED is not about her.


 I too, questioned these things.. never in our marriage did he fail to get an erection, seemed the man was always HARD... that when it started to happen.. I was like.. "OMG.. doesn't he desire me anymore [email protected]#".. I literally scoured the internet reading article after article after article how Viagra opens the blood flow -which allows for his rocker to swell... but still some desire is at play ....or he may not get one.... I sure wanted to believe that anyway! 

As the idea he was just pleasing me & not caring to be there.. did not sit well with me.. he never gave me this vibe.. it was just me "over thinking" ...as I was pushing his natural limits for a time... I really was missing that "instant" growing when you reach down below.. reminiscing what I once took for granted.. sorry to say  



> My wife is the same way, and doesn't think I should take ED pills. I have to be secretive about it because she doesn't want to know when I take them. She knows I have them and take them on occasion, though. *I occasionally take Cialis, even though I don't need it very often. It just helps me enjoy sex more, and when I enjoy it more, she enjoys it more. She doesn't complain about the results... Go figure*.


 I have gotten over this entirely, my insecurity or fears I can't turn him on.... I know he wants to BE there....every now & then..more so at night.. it just doesn't seem to be happening.. we still have the same prescription from 8 yrs ago..the stuff still works! ...even cutting it in 4 slithers..

For his health.... I wouldn't want him taking more than he needs.. so if sluggish.. he'll tell me to get him a slither, or I'll initiate that (Not very erotic I suppose)... I'll wait a couple hours.. then jump him, he does end up with a stuffier nose many times-then I put a "Breathe Right" over his nose.. Oh anything for good sex [email protected]#...

Also this allows him to hold out longer, his woody is there.. but he's missing some of the "Power" of the natural climax -so it sounds ....but still he's more than happy to give it to me.. 

I always say.. thank God I am living in the day of that little blue pill !

I was reading the other day in Readers Digest, that taking Viagra can UP a melanoma skin cancer risk.. a similar article here...but come on...older men take it.. older men get melanoma.. not sure there is any truth.. needs more studies...

Erectile dysfunction drugs and skin cancer ? should you worry? - Harvard Health Publications


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> I don't think the issue is whether you are entitled to take the pills over your wife's objection. I think, as others have said, is that your wife does not seem to be enthused by the prospect of more frequent and longer lasting sex sessions. THAT is the issue.
> 
> And I agree it is quite likely this indicates that she does not enjoy the sessions you have. THAT is a major issue.


this sounds like the reason. Maybe some questions to you:

do you use adequate foreplay to get her "in the mood", or does it get hard and you just need to stick it into some hole for relief. A lot of women have that feeling that "you just want sex, anyone would do".

Since you are having diabetic ED, I assume you are older, and she is too. Are you using plenty of lubricant? An older woman often does not have much natural lubricant, and long hard sex sessions actually start to hurt her. Maybe she is avoiding that pain.

Maybe she has become Asexual (it happens a lot with Menopause). So you are just "pestering her" about this sex stuff that she no longer wants. is there ANY indication that she still has a libido? Reads 50 shades of gray, trashy novels, uses any porn, uses sex toys? One tactic that works with LD women, is to jump start them with some good slow foreplay. The do not feel horny, but as you get their engine jump started...CAN momentarily get their libido back for some fun stuff.

Maybe she IS getting plenty of sex...just not with you. Cheaters sometimes become very monogamous with their sex partner, who unfortunately may not be you any more. Snoop around


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

@SimplyAmorous, Viagra does NOTHING, other than giving the guy a head rush, UNLESS there is sexual desire on the part of the guy. Without that desire, nothing happens. So you actually have nothing to worry about, the fact that he is getting hard does exactly mean that he still desires you very much in a sexual way. Otherwise he would be popping the pills and still be very limp.


----------

